# first small display over sink



## sweetrelease (Aug 18, 2006)

first display and i did it over my new sink.my wife loves it.i did install new lighting for it and i think it came out good? what do you think?? i know it is small but some of the bottles in there are rare but had to display them anyway thanks for lookin ,matt


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 18, 2006)

next


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 18, 2006)

sorry next


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 18, 2006)

new lights


----------



## bttlmark (Aug 19, 2006)

Lookin' Good,,,,you have a nice soda collection going there.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Aug 19, 2006)

Looks good and I like the symetry. I'd be a little nervous around such an active area though. Don't get in any fights there either. Being hit with a frying pan is assault but thowing one at the sink is probably OK under the law and would hurt just as bad. Just kidding!


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 23, 2006)

ya i was more worried about my 5 year old[]but the wife does have a temper[]but in my house daddy gets no respect,but it is known NOT TO TOUCH DADDY'S BOTTLES[].oh well i'll just keep a real close eye on them for now[]thanks ,matt


----------



## madpaddla (Aug 23, 2006)

Matt:
 Neat display and nice bottles.  Great place for um.  My cats would have a ball.  No cats there huh??   hahah   Thanks for sharing.  nice work.                 Ben


----------



## sweetrelease (Aug 24, 2006)

ya i have a cat ,but she really just stayes to herselve.i have placed most of the bottles,in a better place and willpost later thanks ,matt


----------

